# Blinking Icons/Taskbar



## bunraku

Since yesterday my Desktop W10 64bit has started acting weird. Randomly the icons on the screen and taskbar flash. I've also seen just the Cortina search box and Windows Defender icon start flashing too. Another weird thing is once it starts the letters C and S don't work on my keyboard. 

I did install new software the other day and have uninstalled. I have also changed the registry and no help. Any idea whats causing this?

Videos below

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNvuY8aMMrE

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUuHnXgVQaA


----------



## jenae

Hi, "I have also changed the registry"... what did you do? Where did you get the info on doing it?


----------



## bunraku

Hi

This is the link

Thanks 

Flashing icons and task bar - [Solved] - Windows 10


----------



## jenae

Hi, have a look through this:-

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12374/windows-10-troubleshoot-screen-flickering


----------



## storm5510

I see the same thing, and wondered. I read that this is a visual notification that a sound is being played, if one does not have their speakers turned on.


----------

